# EA111 CAI Options



## Napy (May 15, 2007)

Hello All,

I recently picked up a low mileage EA111 1.4L TSI in a Tiguan 5N. I have been doing some research online trying to source CAI options for this engine. Most of the results are for the EA211 of course. And discussions of the EA111 are inconclusive, and argue about heat soak in the engine bay. I have found 2 options that seem to be possibilities. Does anyone have experience with these items? Does anyone have suggestions on other products? I am chasing KML/MPGs, not HPs.

Audi / Seat / Škoda / Volkswagen 1.4 TSI õhuvõtu komplekt (2006 ja uuemad) - STANCE.EE 

Direct Cold Air Intake for VW Golf / Scirocco / Jetta / EOS - 1.4 TSI (rtmgperformance.com)


----------



## efezorba (7 mo ago)

Hi , If you are chasing for fuel economy, %99 of cold air intake mods give you bad economy


----------

